# welche larven sind das???



## luzi (22. Mai 2008)

hallo,

haben seit einiger zeit ne menge larven im teich und ich hab überhaupt keine ahnung was es sein könnte  
versuch gleich mal ein bild anzuhängen...
kann mir einer sagen was das ist?
http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/jforum/posts/list/955400.page

lg
marion

_
EDIT by Annett: Bilder durch Link zum Ursprungsthema ersetzt._


----------



## luzi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

ach ja....
die bilder sind nicht von mir...
hab sie beim durchstöbern in einem anderen forum gefunden
die wussten nicht was es ist
sind aber die gleichen, wie bei uns


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

Hallo Marion,

willkommen bei uns.

Zu Deiner Frage hab ich leider keine Ahnung - hatte die auch schon im Original-Blumenerde-Substrat der Baumarkt-Pflanzen.
Scheinen die Wurzeln zu fressen. 

Zu den Fotos: Sorry, aber so gehts nicht. 
Überall bei uns steht, dass man das Copyright beachten soll (eigentlich sogar muss). 
Einfach Bilder irgendwo im Web runterladen und anderswo (noch dazu ohne Quellenangabe) wieder hochladen  - das geht so einfach nicht.
Ein Link zu den Bildern hätte völlig ausgereicht.

Bitte benenne die Seite, auf der Du sie gefunden hast! Dann sehen wir weiter.....


----------



## Armin (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

Ahoi,

wenn die nicht unter Wasser wären, würde ich auf die Larven des Dickmaulrüsslers tippen. Ein großer Schädling an vielen Gehölzen, vor allem Eiben und __ Rhododendron.

Gruß Armin


----------



## luzi (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

ehrlich gesagt weiss ich net mehr auf welcher seite das war...
werd sie aber sicherlich nochmal wieder finden und bescheid geben  

morgen versuch ich mal ein paar bilder von den jungs zu machen


----------



## luzi (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

habs wieder gefunden 

http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/jforum/posts/list/955400.page


----------



## Armin (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

Ahoi,

könnte es nicht die Larve des Seerosenzünslers sein ?

Gruß Armin


----------



## luzi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

hm....
glaube ich nicht...
die racker sehen eher wie __ würmer aus.... nicht wie raupen


----------



## luzi (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

so....
hier jetzt noch mal ein paar bilder 
ach ja... sie sind ca. 3cm lang


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

Hallo Luzi, 

das könnten Schnakenlarven sein.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

Hallo zusammen



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> das könnten Schnakenlarven sein.



Gebraten sind die bestimmt lecker.  

Ich habe die auch im massen unter unserer Hecke.

.


----------



## chromis (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

Hi,

war schon mal Thema hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16400


----------



## luzi (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche larven sind das???*

yep.... ich glaube das sind sie 
vielen lieben dank


----------

